# Kicked after 30 Seconds of Gameplay? CoD 5 PunkBuster Problem



## frozenfreeze (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm not sure what's wrong. Yesterday the game was working fine. But now every time I go to a server (I've tried three different ones, all with the same result) I get this message:

"RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PknBstrB.exe driver failure (PnkBstr.sys) ffab"

And that's the reason why I'm kicked after about 30 seconds after entering a server.
Does anyone know how to fix this? It was working perfectly yesterday, now I can't even play the game.

I'm assuming that this thread has the solution: http://www.techsupportforum.com/gam...support/350682-cod-waw-punkbuster-issues.html

But the solution is too technical for me (I'm not that great with computers). So can someone please dumb it down for me so I can try to fix the problem?

Thanks


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

> The steps to follow are:
> 
> Make sure you are running the latest version of the game - fully patched. Should be v1.4 at the time I posted this.
> 
> ...


*So basically, take the file, put it into the place you installed COD WAW then run the fix.*

This problem can be caused by a corrupt installation of the game, a slow internet connection, or your antivirus blocking the game.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if 5niper idea didn't work remove the game with Revo uninstaller, you can download Revo from my sig


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Even easier solution and you don't have to remove anything....

1. - Go here and run this program: Punkbuster Service. This will re-install, or install if the service never _really_ installed, the entire Punkbuster Service. I have had several of my clan members show that PB Service was installing, but when I TV'd their computers it was nowhere to be found! 

2. - Then go here: Punkbuster Updater. Download the version that is correct for your system. This will update the PB definitions for ALL your PB powered games.

The Punkbuster Updater is easy to use. Just Run it, then Click "Add Game" and scroll to the game you want. Select the game, then Click it again, to add ANY other games you have in that list. Keep doing so, until you have added all your PB powered games. Then just click "Check for Updates" and the program will do the rest! :wink:

Sven2157


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If i get the error you said above *frozenfreeze*, I fix it just sven2157 does.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> if 5niper idea didn't work remove the game with Revo uninstaller, you can download Revo from my sig


Why do you always suggest removing every program? There are easier solutions......

Just curious.....

Sven2157

ray:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

when you remove a game with Revo, you also remove all its remaining in the registry so I think lots of errors would be in the registry and if removed lots of problem would be solved


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This doesn't feel like a corrupt game at all.

Games with Punkbuster do need to manually updated sometimes, it usually has nothing to do with a corrupt install. I would say to use revo uninstaller if one of the patches went astray though.

I got this error if I installed COD 4 and forgot to update punkbuster.


----------



## Leia1208 (Jul 19, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> *So basically, take the file, put it into the place you installed COD WAW then run the fix.*
> 
> This problem can be caused by a corrupt installation of the game, a slow internet connection, or your antivirus blocking the game.


have the same problem read your post but dont find the fix file.(you said...in the previous post...never found the previous post)..can you help me?
Thank you!


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

I was having issues with punkbuster as well when i played COD 5 on my comp.

What i did is manually downloaded punkbuster seperate from the automatic pb installer.

And it worked.

Just another possibility, not sure if its the solution.


----------



## Leia1208 (Jul 19, 2009)

i was talking about the post from 5NIPER WOLF....
i tried everything but his post...dont find the file that he is talking about....


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Follow this:



Sven2157 said:


> Even easier solution and you don't have to remove anything....
> 
> 1. - Go here and run this program: Punkbuster Service. This will re-install, or install if the service never _really_ installed, the entire Punkbuster Service. I have had several of my clan members show that PB Service was installing, but when I TV'd their computers it was nowhere to be found!
> 
> ...


----------



## Leia1208 (Jul 19, 2009)

thank you but i did all that!!! and more....the only one thing that i want to try is the zip file in the 5Niper Wolf post...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried searching the computer for the file(Start>Search)?


----------



## Leia1208 (Jul 19, 2009)

are you talking about the 'PnkBstrK.sys'. file? if yes, i have a lot....
c...application date
c....activision...cod 4...cod waw....\pb
etc...


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leia1208 said:


> are you talking about the 'PnkBstrK.sys'. file? if yes, i have a lot....
> c...application date
> c....activision...cod 4...cod waw....\pb
> etc...


PnkBstrK.exe is only a test file, during installation. It acts as the "Game" while PB installs and correctly configures itself.

PnkBstrA.exe should load when Windows starts. If you have it set to Manual, in the Services Control Panel, You will have to change it to "Automatic". If the service does not start with windows, then it will not initialize correctly. Simply, turning it on when you launch the game will not work. :sigh:

PnkBstrB.exe needs to be installed, as well. However the "B" service will only start when you connect to a server. If this is missing, PB can not correctly communicate with your game, thus booting you from PB enabled servers.

Also, if you are not an administrator on the system, the PB Services will not install correctly. If you are running Vista, being logged in as administrator is simply not enough; You will need to save the file to your desktop, NOT RUN, and Right-Click the PB services executable (1st link in my original post) and choose, "Run as administrator". Then update the PB files, via the PB Updater (2nd link in my original post).

Let us know.... :wink:


----------



## Leia1208 (Jul 19, 2009)

ok, it seems to be ok, but every time windows starts, i have PB A and PB B, even if i didn't start COD....is that normal?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leia1208 said:


> ok, it seems to be ok, but every time windows starts, i have PB A and PB B, even if i didn't start COD....is that normal?


That's ok, because when Windows starts, PnkBstrB is initializing with the Operating System and will close after a couple seconds/minutes. When you login to COD 5, go to Multi-Player, and select a server, it will then fire back up so PB can send and receive information; TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE NOT HACKING! :tongue::laugh::wink: Just kidding...

Did that work though?...


----------



## Leia1208 (Jul 19, 2009)

pfff....i just want know why i am often kicked by pb....i have no answer or solution yet...


thank


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leia1208 said:


> pfff....i just want know why i am often kicked by pb....i have no answer or solution yet...
> 
> 
> thank


Well, that's what I am trying to get across. If your PunkBuster installation is not perfectly installed or running EXACTLY perfect, or if your PB files are not up to date, then PB will kick you from any PB Enabled servers. 

It is an Anti-Cheat System, therefore, it scans your installations of Vegas, Vegas 2, COD 4, COD 5, BFV, BF2, BF2:SF, BF:MW, etc, etc every couple of seconds. It absolutely needs to communicate with the MBL (Master Ban List) and PBDB (PunkBuster DataBase) to ensure that NO files have been altered or added, that would give you an "Edge" over other players. When it can not properly "talk" with the MBL or PBDB it will kick you from the server. If it finds any known "Hacks" or file modifications, you get added to the MBL and PBDB and can no longer play on ANY PB Enabled servers; unless you buy another game. PunkBuster bans your CD Key, not your username. It is very complex.


----------



## Leia1208 (Jul 19, 2009)

i done everything i found to check my file, updates, etc. etc....i dont understand...some forum says that PB has problems sometimes...could it be the servers? PB? ...i will reinstall all...may be it is that...but i tried it last week...and still have the same problem...

thanks again


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again Leia1208,

In addition to what the techs posted above, 

I had this same issue, i went to http://www.evenbalance.com/ and manually downloaded punkbuster, and it worked for me.

Test this out and let us know the results.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leia1208 said:


> i done everything i found to check my file, updates, etc. etc....i dont understand...some forum says that PB has problems sometimes...could it be the servers? PB? ...i will reinstall all...may be it is that...but i tried it last week...and still have the same problem...
> 
> thanks again


No problem :wink:

One other thing you could check is your Firewalls. Set PnkBstrA & PnkBstrB to "ALLOW", full access. If you have the Automatic updater, set that to "ALLOW" Full Access, as well. You may have to create a custom "Firewall Rule" for them...


----------



## Leia1208 (Jul 19, 2009)

done that too....


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

If you actually looked, the fix I was talking about was in my very first post on this thread, attached, it's below the text.


----------



## Leia1208 (Jul 19, 2009)

5NIPER, when i went here to ask my question, i have seen your post (13-6-2009), and a part said:
1) Extract the zip file (from my previous post) named CoD-WaW_Connection_Failure_Fix.zip (take note where you extracted it to)

I never found the file!!!!....i dont see other post from you!.....
Thank you


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I apologise, here is the link


----------



## LordsShield (Jun 15, 2009)

i have same porblem and wat i just tried is to use a registry cleaner called comodo and clean all ur registry so that way and installation files or uninstallation files will be removed and not confuse pb i tried it last night and ill see if it works today !!! ill keep you posted


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually, it's really not be best to be using registry cleaners, as they can do more harm than good to a computer.


----------

